

What's an idea worth? - usujason
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/04/magazine/whats-an-idea-worth.html?ref=magazine&_r=0&pagewanted=all

======
chrisbennet
One way to look at it, is an idea is "worth" whatever you can sell it for.

------
johnjlocke
An idea is worth nothing. The execution of that idea is what is valuable.

